# rim question



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

which would be best on rear with a 31x11 law,14x6 14x8??


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd run the skinny one. Laws don't have any bead protection molded into them. The wider the rim, the more it sticks out in the open for stuff like roots and mud to get in between the tire and the rim and cause leaks. If you can swing a set of bead locks, it won't matter. I'd suggest spending a little more and get bead locks. I can't tell you home many times I've broke a tire down to clean the rim so it'd stop leaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

